# Shoes for a platform pedal?



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of ordering some Spank Spike pedals (below) and would really like a dedicated MTB shoe that will work well for these pedals. I keep hearing of these five ten shoes on here. Thoughts?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I just picked up some 5.10 Greg Minnaar shoes. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! These shoes are super grippy. My feet are stuck like glue to my pedal now. Basically any 5.10 shoe with the Stealth soles is awesome. 


The funny part is that I just ordered some spank spike pedals about 10 minutes ago. 
You sir, have good taste in pedals.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Those Minaar shoes look nice! And they have the option to go clipless. If you plan on going clipless in the future, the Minaar's should be good. 

Personally, I have the 5.10 Sam Hill 2, and love 'em, I never slip off the platform pedals with these shoes. I don't intend on switching over to clipless pedals, and the Sam Hill shoes don't have the cleat option on the bottom. Up to you, I'm sure the Minaar's have a very grippy sole too. 

Good luck,
-b


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

5.10 impact2 , grip is awesome even when wet, couldn't go wrong with these shoes

i also have the new shimano AM41 with the vibram sole, it's less bulky and lightweight, but i have yet to try it out in the wet

btw, those are fine looking pedals you got there


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

Sam Hill 2 all the way. Best DH shoe I have ever had


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mazukea said:


> I just picked up some 5.10 Greg Minnaar shoes. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! These shoes are super grippy. My feet are stuck like glue to my pedal now. Basically any 5.10 shoe with the Stealth soles is awesome.
> 
> The funny part is that I just ordered some spank spike pedals about 10 minutes ago.
> You sir, have good taste in pedals.


Thanks buddy! I didn't pull the trigger yet, but it's happening!

Right now I really wanna get a set of good shoes that work better. I'm using my old Adidas Classics that have next to zero arch support and super thin sidewals 

I'm getting a bit confused with all these 5.10's around- no idea which ones to run with now. But these Greg Minnaar's look amazing!!


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

These are great pedals much better looking than crank 50 50


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

Vans with waffle sole. Not the old school canvas ones but the newer skate shoe type.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm kinda lost a bit right now between these three. If you guys could assist it would be awesome. All made by Five Tenn: The freeriders, Minnaar's and the Baron's. 

The last shoe has had no activity on here when I searched.......


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

In my experience all the 5.10 shoes are great, the stealth rubber on the impacts is very grippy and the impacts have more padding and stiffer soles. They are a little more bulky than the freeriders.
IMO the impacts have the most grip out of the 5.10 line of shoes, and seem to last longer than the freeriders I have had in the past. I will gladly replace these when they wear out.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Forged1 said:


> In my experience all the 5.10 shoes are great, the stealth rubber on the impacts is very grippy and the impacts have more padding and stiffer soles. They are a little more bulky than the freeriders.
> IMO the impacts have the most grip out of the 5.10 line of shoes, and seem to last longer than the freeriders I have had in the past. I will gladly replace these when they wear out.


Thanks for the input. I did read all the rave on the Impacts, but i can't stand to look at them, plus I think for me they would just be too bulky.

The freeriders also have the Stealth soles correct? The Minnaar's appear to have some other soles.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

The Minnaar's have the Stealth soles. Here's an excerpt straight from 5 10:_ "Stealth® Phantom™ Red outsole offers vibration dampening and technique-enhancing traction that works in conjunction with the clipless design."_

Here's a pic of my Minnaar's. I'm loving them so far. 









I believe any 5 10 shoes with the Stealth soles are way better than just a regular shoe. It's amazing how much grip they add. Check out the Hellcat. It's pretty much a blacked out version of the Minnaar.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a pair of 5.10 Impact2's and while they are super grippy they are also huge and clunky. They look like regular sneakers on pictures, but the soles are very thick and so are the rest of the shoe. On regular sneakers the "tongue" flap that lies between your foot and the laces is thin piece of leather or some fabric with a thin bit of padding, on the Impact2's it's like an inch thick for some reason. It's feels more like a hiking boot than a sneaker.

I recently switched to a pair of Specialized Tahoe, they feel way more light and nimble than the Impact2's. Grip isn't as strong as the Impact's but still rather good. Feels like a lightweight sneaker with a stiff sole.

Another option to check out could be the Teva Link or Teva Pinner. I have no personal experience with those, but according to specs and reviews they might be worth a look.


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I have two pairs of Lotek Eddies that I got recently at Jenson USA for $19.99. They stick like glue to my Fly ruben graphite pedals... and I think Jenson may still have some left. Other stores wanted $40+ for these shoes.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mazukea said:


> The Minnaar's have the Stealth soles. Here's an excerpt straight from 5 10:_ "Stealth® Phantom™ Red outsole offers vibration dampening and technique-enhancing traction that works in conjunction with the clipless design."_
> 
> Here's a pic of my Minnaar's. I'm loving them so far.
> 
> ...


I did look at the Hellcats. It may be smarter to look at them since they're all black but the white Minnaar's look so much nicer!!

How do you find them for comfort tho? Are they big/chunky/heavy like the impacts?


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

will the minaar model work for platform pedals as well?

can you post a closeup pic of that part of the sole where you are supposed to attach the cleats, with the rubber cover still intact?

i've got the impact2 lo and high cut models, and i find them big/heavy&chunky, but the grip and ankle protection (of the high cut model) is really awesome


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I really like my Teva Links. They stick like glue and are comfortable like skate shoes. What I like about them the most is that while they stick very well I can adjust my foot position on the pedal without any trouble.


----------



## steeltoe (Aug 8, 2005)

the kraken said:


> Vans with waffle sole. Not the old school canvas ones but the newer skate shoe type.


That's what I've been using with platforms for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

These have worked awesome for me. Great support for my feet, the leather is superb and very, very lightweight.


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Best spot to get the five ten's??


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I picked up mine at Blue Sky:

Cycling Shoes, Bike Shoes, Mountain Bike Shoes, SIDI Shoes


----------



## YDeng (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 5.10 Impact and bought Teva Links recently.
Impact is grippy no matter dry or wet.
Links is fine when dry but can be slippy when wet. Maybe I have been got used to the sticky response of Impact, one should pay special caution when switch any new gear.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Five Ten Baron. It's less bulky than the Impact but has the same S1 rubber sole. It's a great all mountain/bike park shoe.


----------



## LI-MTB (Jul 24, 2012)

I just bit the bullet and went for the Vans Gravel shoes. I've spent countless hours reading all reviews on 5.10's, Vans and any other shoe you could imagine. I went with the Gravels because they seem to have gotten great durability reviews and the fact that some people say the 5.10's are _almost_ too sticky.

The durability of the Vans seemed to be superior to the 5.10s and I got them about $30 cheaper than the 5.10s.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I used the Vans Gravel for a year on Straitline pedals & liked them but recently went to the Sombrio Shazam's to keep all the fine dust and pebbels out my shoes (+ some ankle protection). The Sombrio's are stiffer and grip just as good but show absolutely NO damage from the pins (The Gravels show mild damage but only on the left shoe).


----------



## teamdoa (May 4, 2010)

Five 10 are the best grip I've tried, but they are pretty bulky and like sponges when water is involved.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got the Spank Spikes in red as well ;-)

The 5.10 Freeriders have been excellent for me. Only a few months on them through the dusty summer so not much in the way of contact with water but so far so good. 

Traction with this combo is a complete afterthought.


----------



## action fab (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been happy with my etnies kingpins


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got a pair of Nike zoom Mogan mid 2. These grip like the Loteks but they're so amazingly light it helps me to pedal faster. I haven't put them on a scale but I bet they're 4 oz lighter at least than each Lotek.... 8 0z lighter for the pair.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay I've been riding on my spank spikes with y 5-10 Minnaar's for a week or so. I've used them on the road, in the rain, on the trail, uphill, downhill, fireroads, and today they were in heavy muddy conditions. 


As far as the shoe sticking to the pedals, they are excellent at this. In the rain, or mud my shoes are stuck to the pedal. For me they don't feel too clunky or big. I wear heavy steel toe boots all day at work so maybe I'm just used to having something clunky on my feet. I can still do a 36" box jump with my steel toe shoes on with no problem.  So my opinion about the weight may differ from others. Of course they aren't going to compare to a super light running shoe, but I believe that the weight helps keep the shoe more balanced on the pedal. Plus they feel sturdier.

The only downside, I found this out today, was that they performed very poorly when walking on slick mud. My feet kept on slipping as I tried to walk my bike up a muddy hill. The guy I was riding with didn't seem to have as much trouble with his clip shoes. I think once the stealth soles get caked in mud, they have zero traction. The treads aren't very deep so they get caked up really fast.

Still these are great shoes that perform very well on flats.


----------



## gav329 (Aug 19, 2012)

Those minaars are cool as hell but I don't get the spd option when such a grippy sole too? Mate you'll need 5.10's coz those pedals are super looking but your shin will get trashed if you slip. 

I have 5.10 impact which are super grippy, they are not as cool as the minaar but any 5.10 are good!! Chain reaction cycles in Ireland on line have the Sam hills on sale just now. They look the biz!! Benefit of Sam hill and impact are the sole comes up round the shoe upper and is therefore more durable to scrapes etc. 


Gav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

